# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  قواعد النشر بمجلة كلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة

## hazem mohamed

قواعد النشر

نشر بتاريخ 17 يناير 2013	 الزيارات: 1273
تخضع كافة البحوث (عدا الأساتذة) للتحكيم العلمي قبل نشرها من قِبل محكمين أثنين على الأقل يكون أحدهما من خارج جامعة المنصورة، ويعتذر للمؤلف عن عدم نشر البحث في حالة رفضه من قِبل المحكمين.
لا تقل درجة المحكم العلمية عن درجة مؤلف البحث
يجب أن يتوافر في البحث التحصيل العلمي السليم وفقاً للأصول العلمية.
لا يجوز نشر البحوث التي سبق نشرها في مجلات أو دورية علمية أخرى.
لا يجوز نشر البحوث في مجلات علمية أخرى بعد إقرار نشرها بالمجلة إلا بعد إذن من إدارة المجلة.
ترسل البحوث على عنوان أ.د/ مدير تحرير مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية – كلية الحقوق – جامعة المنصورة.
يجب أن يرفق كل باحث ملخصاً عن بحثه في حدود 150 كلمة باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية.
يحصل كل باحث على عدد 15 نسخة من بحثه المنشور بعدد المجلة.
تنشر الأبحاث الخاصة بطلبة الدكتوراه الكترونيا عبر صفحة المجلة بموقع الكلية على صفحة الإنترنت
أصول البحوث التي يتقرر عدم نشرها لا ترد إلى أصحابها.
قيمة مصاريف النشر على النحو التالي:-
 الداخل 600 جنيه في حدود 50 صفحة للبحث وما زاد عن ذلك تكون التكلفة بواقع 5 جنيهات للورقة الواحدة
الخارج 200 دولار في حدود 50 صفحة وما زاد عن ذلك تكون التكلفة بواقع 2 دولار للورقة الواحدة
وذلك نقداً أو بحوالة بريدية أو بشيك مسحوب على البنك الأهلي فرع – جامعة المنصورة باسم أ.د/ عميد كلية الحقوق – جامعة المنصورة ورئيس تحرير مجلة البحوث القانونية والاقتصادية

 يجب أن يكون البحث المقدم بالمواصفات الآتية:-

 أن يكون مكتوباً على الكمبيوتر بالخط simplified Arabic بنـط 14 للغـة العربيـة، واللغـة الأجنبيـة بنـط 14 Times New Romans، والعناوين الرئيسة ببنط 16 B .
الهوامش والحواشي بنفس نمط الخط وبنط 12.
إعداد الصفحة:- علوي 2.45سم، سفلي 6.9سم، أيسر 5.7سم، أيمن 3.17سم، رأس الصفحة 1.27سم، تزيل الصفحة 6سم.
الفقـرة:- تباعد قبل وبعد 3سم، تباعد الأسطر:- متعـدد بقدر 1.3سم. 
يرفق نسختين ورقيتين مطبوعتين بالكمبيوتر مع الاسطوانة أو الديسك الخاص بالبحث.



http://lawfac.mans.edu.eg/publish/magazine/rules

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع رااااااااااائع

----------

